# novie



## Amy (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a tort novice but due to my partners love of the animal- I am trying to learn more! Can someone tell me if torts and turts tend to carry a lot of bacteria on their body like snakes- and if so, are they generally safe to be handled by children?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Amy, Like any reptile turts and torts do carry bacteria and good - extra good hand washing techniques should be used especially by children (extra young should not touch). But like most anything children can be taught:I have 5 grandchildren and they have learned from when they were small that when handeling any reptile you wash well. Don't put your hands in your mouth, eyes or nose and don't touch an open wound on you until after washing. 

That being said now I have to teach my dogs. They like to lay down next to them and want to lick on my torts (sort of like a tort pop) so I have had to keep them seperated. Not that I would ever leave them alone with my torts.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2007)

My children might not remember to wash up before meals, but the hand washing after handling reptiles (and between them) did stick in their minds. They were always on the ball to teach any other children we were around like at demonstrations and things.

Almost every animal can and will carry disease and such. Even the food we eat has problems. I think having reptiles is a good way to remind us to do extra care with handling all animals and the food we eat. I know it does with me.

Just do reasonable things like supervision around the torts, not allowing especially little little ones around them alone, not allowing them to be treated like play toys. Don't allow the crawling around on the ground in the same areas the torts do.


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2007)

haha... if you loved your "partner" you would embrace his love for all things reptilian... or all animals in general 
after all, i bet he's come to embrace the things you are passionate about (like sports tickets!)


----------



## Amy (Sep 14, 2007)

Considering I have a repulsion to reptiles- I think I'm trying pretty hard. Hey I logged on to this forum and I'm asking ?s! Tha'ts a start!


----------



## Josh (Sep 14, 2007)

Amy said:


> Hey I logged on to *HIS* forum and I'm asking ?s! That's a start!



!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2007)

Actually I was impressed yesterday, when I read your post. I know none of my husbands were much into animals let alone reptiles before I came along. They all grew maybe not to love them, but to appreciate them and know the basics in caring for them.

I think turtles and torts are the easiest reptiles to learn to like. They tend to move slow, especially the torts. Normally the torts aren't big into taking bites out of you. It's hard to resist the sweetness of a hatchling, the wonderful colors and patterns on a Diamondback terrapin, or those wise old man faces on the bigger torts.

I personally have a fear of snakes. To try to get over it, I rehomed a ball python. That was well over 15 yrs ago. I can't say I am no longer afraid of them. I do love seeing them in the wild, leave areas in my yard snake friendly, will handle a snake somebody hands me, and will pick up my own snake (actually he is our second ball python now). Picking up a strange snake is still beyond me. Having my sons suddenly thrust a wild one near me, still freaks me out. Still it's progress.

Just wanted you to know it's not uncommon to feel like you do. It's also pretty common to work thru it and someday actually enjoy the animals. You have one of the best reasons in the world to give it your best shot...a relationship.

Kudos to you for trying. I hope you the best of luck.

Does he currently have any? What kind? I am kinda guessing a desert tortoise? Those are some of the sweetest gentle ones out there.


----------



## Amy (Sep 14, 2007)

josh said:


> Amy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I logged on to *HIS* forum and I'm asking ?s! That's a start!
> ...



problem?


----------



## Amy (Sep 14, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> Actually I was impressed yesterday, when I read your post. I know none of my husbands were much into animals let alone reptiles before I came along. They all grew maybe not to love them, but to appreciate them and know the basics in caring for them.
> 
> I think turtles and torts are the easiest reptiles to learn to like. They tend to move slow, especially the torts. Normally the torts aren't big into taking bites out of you. It's hard to resist the sweetness of a hatchling, the wonderful colors and patterns on a Diamondback terrapin, or those wise old man faces on the bigger torts.
> 
> ...



HI Jacqui! I loved reading this post. Thanks for giving me a little bit of credit  My BF doesn't seem to realize me efforts. 
I stand by you in that I'm deathly afraid of snakes to the point where I don't even like looking at them. They make me shudder. Turtles and Torts on the other hand aren't my favorite either, but I can definitely see myself being able to "grow into them." 
He does not in fact have any torts. He is avidly looking, planning and reading up on them in hopes of one-day adopting one when he gets a place large enough to comfortably keep them. I admire him taking the time and effort to really understand what he's getting into-and easing me into it as well. I'll keep you posted on how this journey into pet adoption and reptile acceptance fairs! Thanks again for the message!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2007)

It's a shame you BF doesn't realize yet the efforts your making. I am sure he will start to soon. Sometimes it takes a long time for others to see the time and trouble we put in because of them. Sometimes they see, but just forget to mention it. Either way, it's hard for use to continue putting forth the effort thinking our work is in vain. Just don't give up. I know I can see and am so very impressed with you. I am sure others in here are also. 

I am also very happy to read about the trouble your BF is going to learning about these wonderful creatures and not just rushing out to get one. Hopefully the choice upon the first one, will be somewhat a joint choice. A bounding between you.

I really look forward to hearing more of how it is all going. Remember if you ever need a boost, just send me a PM. 

*hugs* to you Amy.


----------

